# Tecumseh Series 7 opinions



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

This is my first Tecumseh Series 7 Carb, it seems they would be very prone to failure, the plastic bowl with a clasp type retainer, plastic float retainer, the internal "O" rings. The IPL at the Sears sit shows 2 "O" rings on the main nozzle, when I opened the carb it only had one and the one for the main jet was mashed flat. Just looking for opinions of this product and what to look out for during repairs. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Geo,

You already know my opinion from another site, but I will post it here, to share with members of Hobby Talk as well.

I may be one of the few fans of these carburetors, I think they are really easy to work on and aside from the O-Rings I have very little problems with them. There is only one O-ring on the nozzle and one at the jet. I usually find the one on the nozzle cracked or shrinks and does not seal, and the one on the main jet swells shut and won't let any fuel through. Be careful not to loose the spring that sits under the nozzle, it pushes the nozzle up into the carburetor body. I rarely ever even remove these carburetor to work on, I just drop the bowl and do it all from there.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know about you 30year, but I have seen alot of those carbs warp, everyone I take off I bring it to the belt sander and I'm there for almost 10 mins. sanding it down flat. I've had alot of problems with those suckers not sealing at the bowl gasket and creating a leak


----------

